# New List Of Mass. Most-Wanted Sex Offenders Posted Online



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Massachusetts State Police have posted pictures online of the Bay State's 10 most-wanted sex offenders this weekend. 
The men are wanted for failure to check in with the state's sex offender registry board. 
This is the third list police have released. 23 of the 24 suspects on the previous lists have been arrested or located.

The new list showed 9 new faces, 1 from the previous list.

State Police called the men the "Worst of the Worst," High-Risk-Level-3 Sex Offenders.

*If you know the whereabouts of the men call: 1-800-KAPTURE (527-8873) or (508) 820-2121.*

Most-Wanted Sex Offenders List: www.magnet.state.ma.us/msp/wanted/wanted.htm

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

